# Reviews Needed



## Jim (Aug 3, 2015)

I am looking for REAL content for the homepage, not the fluff you see on the other sites. I want these to be member generated with no agenda behind them, and I feel this is the way to do it. For members by members. 

*If you purchase any fishing/boating related product and are willing to answer 5-6 questions about it, I will do all the leg work and create an article for the homepage.*

Example: Fish Finder

1, Purchase - Where did you purchase it and price?
2, Purpose - Why did you purchase?
3, Pros
4, Cons
5, Final thoughts

These will not be standard questions, rather just ideas of where we can go with them.

I want these reviews to be honest, unbiased, constructive.

PM me if willing to answer a few questions about a recent purchase.


----------

